# Business Opportunity?



## GeremyM (May 22, 2014)

I'm a student photographer. I emailed one of the local pet shelters if I could come in to take candid photo's of the dogs there. I received an email back saying they had an event on June 8th that they'd like me to come out to. I already told them that every photo I took, I'd give it to them for free. I'm still not going to charge them but I was thinking if it would be a good or bad idea if I came, took photo's and handed out business cards or flyers to the people attending the event in case they wanted prints from me. Should I inform the organization that I want to hand out business cards? Should I just take the photo's send them to the organization and be happy my photo's are being used? Or just take the photo's and if someone want's a print or picture have them give me their email so I can send them the photo's?


----------



## sscarmack (May 22, 2014)

Running a photography business rarely has anything to do with taking photos. Anyone can put and click a button.

Promote yourself and interact with everyone. 


Who do you think they will remember more. 

A photographer who was uptight taking pictures, or a photographer who was outgoing and mingling and being a part of everything going on?


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2014)

Depends on the nature of the event, I'm assuming that its a bring your pets kind of event. 

That being the case I think that it would be prudent to try and get business cards and then be able to hand them out to the owners. The shelter is already getting your shots for free so you've a potential there to sell to the customers direct. There are a few thoughts though:

1) What is the shelter using your photos for? Are they just for promotional purposes or are they going to expect to sell to the owners themselves. 

2) What sale policies are there - the shelter might have some restrictions commercially over what is and isn't allowed at the event (sometimes voluntary or donation based companies do have these restrictions). 

3) I'd approach them to ask, if they push back remember you could always state that you'll give a % of each sale to the shelter - actually that might even turn around and generate more money for you if you play your cards right and talk it up on the day. People might buy more if they feel that they are not just getting a photo, but also donating to the shelter.

4) Tie in the event with a promotion on your own website; so any interested parties are not just getting the event shots, but also see that you've got your own personal promotion coming up - or even a sale due to end fairly soon; might pressure some to think that they are already getting some nice shots from the event - lets book and get a few more (esp if they've other pets that didn't attend).


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 22, 2014)

A lot of the pet shelters wouldn't be using any professional photographers to do the shoots for them, but probably rely on a staff member to take a few pictures. The shelters don't make a lot of money, and aren't likely to be in a position to spend much. It is still very much in your interest to go and shoot, pass out some cards and see where it goes from there. Tell the person you are dealing with at the shelter that they can use the photos for their web site but for any other uses see if they are willing to throw a little coin your way as a thanks.  What they may offer is some kind of tax receipt as a donation.


----------



## GeremyM (May 22, 2014)

This shelter is bringing a professional photographer out to the event, but that photographer is just doing some posed scheduled photo's and for a small part of the day whereas they'd like me there for as long as possible. I'm going to email them back asking if I can hand out cards to sell the prints to people then I'll give them a percent of the money I'll make off of the prints. Plus they also get all the photo's I take for free. I'm only in my 2nd semester of school so I don't have the business part down pat yet.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2014)

Cool avatar, I'm a hockey fan too. 

I think for a charitable event where you're donating your time that seems best to offer some photos, but I'd be specific about usage. I don't think I'd offer to give them ALL your photos, give them good quality photos but saying 'all' might have them unrealistically expecting _lots_ of pictures from you. I feel it's better to be clear about what you'll provide and what you want to do. 

I feel like being at an organization's event means following their guidelines - I think what you have in mind is the courteous thing to do, to ask first about making your cards available at the event. They may be glad to let you sell photos but I'd ask first and figure out how you're going to handle the sales. 

You might need to figure out your procedures ahead of time and check with them before you proceed. Do you think people would buy photos of any pet that they adopt? I'm not sure what the event is, but if you're there taking pictures and can give out your cards you may get people who'd be interested in pet photos. 

I'm in the US and there might be differences in how nonprofits operate and what can be done if you split your proceeds between a donation and profit to you (which at a certain amount annually where I live becomes taxable). I'm wondering if it would be better to make a donation and keep your sales separate but I'm not sure. 

I use resources from  American Society of Media Photographers  but I don't know what applies where you live.


----------

